
Supreme Court strikes down federal law prohibiting sports gambling - vvvv
http://www.espn.co.uk/chalk/story/_/id/23501236/supreme-court-strikes-federal-law-prohibiting-sports-gambling
======
mehly
Lets just go full cycle and allow political gambling.

